# Vonage in Egypt



## Ramy

Hi, 

Do you know if Vonage (or any other VOIP) would work in Cairo? Do i need to set it up before I leave the states?


----------



## Bevdeforges

AFAIK Vonage only works from the US, Canada or the UK. But there are literally hundreds of other VOIP services around the world - many of which are even cheaper, depending on your calling patterns and needs.

Skype is probably the best known. Make the most of Skype - free internet calls and great value calls But there are lots of others, and many providers sell phone equipment made to work with their particular service. Other providers can be routed (through your computer or not) directly to your landline phone even if they don't advertise this feature. (Though be careful with this - if your system gets hacked, you could be in for a nasty phone bill. Make sure you have your system security set up properly.)

Google "VOIP providers" and see what you come up with.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit

Bevdeforges said:


> AFAIK Vonage only works from the US, Canada or the UK.


Should work anywhere provided the ISP doesn't block the necessary ports.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Doesn't Vonage work through the POTS phone system? All the ads I've seen for it make a big deal about keeping your assigned phone number - but the formats for the numbers are all US (xxx-xxx-xxxx). The website for Vonage gives you a choice of Vonage US, or from Canada or the UK.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Fatbrit

Bevdeforges said:


> Doesn't Vonage work through the POTS phone system? All the ads I've seen for it make a big deal about keeping your assigned phone number - but the formats for the numbers are all US (xxx-xxx-xxxx). The website for Vonage gives you a choice of Vonage US, or from Canada or the UK.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Nope. It goes through the Internet but you need a reliable broadband connection and the ISP must leave the required ports open. You can keep your US home number because you can transfer it to them.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Fatbrit said:


> Nope. It goes through the Internet but you need a reliable broadband connection and the ISP must leave the required ports open. You can keep your US home number because you can transfer it to them.


OK, well you learn something every day! I've just thought on several occasions that Vonage seems terribly expensive compared to the other VOIP services I'm familiar with.

I've been using Skype - and have a SkypeIn phone number in the US (which costs me 50€ a year). Takes me at least a year to use up my 10 or 15€ worth of credit, but then again I don't make all that many international calls anymore. 

Here in France we have a VOIP service called Wengo, where we get all calls within France for 7€ a month (and international calls at the VOIP rates - 0,01€ a minute to most countries - half the Skype rate even). 

I'd check around before trying to hook up to Vonage from overseas. There seem to be better deals available.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## mtruett

*Vonage works anywhere in the world*



Ramy said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you know if Vonage (or any other VOIP) would work in Cairo? Do i need to set it up before I leave the states?



Hi,

Vonage works anywhere in the world as long as you have a high speed internet connection and the local government does not block VoIP. I use it all over the world.


----------



## MensEtManus

1) Vonage works well in Egypt. We use it on a 1mb internet connection line and the sound is reasonable. Calling UK, Italy and France is considered free, so if you make several calls to UK numbers, then this might not be a bad idea.
2) MagicJack also works.



Both are very economical ways to call back home.


----------



## m57009

Thank you all for your threads on Vonage, I have had them since 2006 and wasn't sure whether we could use our line when we move to Cairo in November, especially to connect with our family back here who are also on Vonage. I have Skype too, and would someone tell me if I will be able to use the Skype WiFi phone. 

Maryann.


----------



## khater

duno about skype phone,but many people r using skype software from their computers and it sounds reasonable


----------



## jujey

Hi, I am in hurghada, and before i was in bahrain, i used my vonage fine. If u are having problems, just download vonage talk, and u can use it on ur computer anywhere, just don't be using dial up internet service, and u will be fine.

Good luck


----------



## m57009

Thanks khater for your response, yes they do have special phones that are programmed for Skype software, instead of having ur computer on to connect to Skype, you can dial directly from the phone, more like Vonage, expensive though sells btw $99-$260.
Regards,

Maryann



khater said:


> duno about skype phone,but many people r using skype software from their computers and it sounds reasonable


----------



## arahman

*use the Skype WiFi phone in Egypt*



m57009 said:


> Thank you all for your threads on Vonage, I have had them since 2006 and wasn't sure whether we could use our line when we move to Cairo in November, especially to connect with our family back here who are also on Vonage. I have Skype too, and would someone tell me if I will be able to use the Skype WiFi phone.
> 
> Maryann.


Friday, September 11, 2009
Maryann
I assure you that you will be able to use the Skype Wi-Fi phone. Vonage and Magic Phone also work fine. Actually we have used it to contact friends in Canada; we didn't try to connect to Europe.
Enjoy your stay next November.
Arahman


----------



## Khrys

I called Vonage yesterday and told them of my possible move to Cairo. They said they do work over in that area, and that I could keep my US phone number. I do not know how accurate that information is, but it comes from a rep of Vonage!


----------



## aziza66

I have Vonage in Cairo. It is working fine. I have it since 3 years now. You need to set it up before you leave the US.


----------



## m57009

arahman said:


> Friday, September 11, 2009
> Maryann
> I assure you that you will be able to use the Skype Wi-Fi phone. Vonage and Magic Phone also work fine. Actually we have used it to contact friends in Canada; we didn't try to connect to Europe.
> Enjoy your stay next November.
> Arahman


Thanks Arahman, looking fwd to moving.
Maryann


----------



## stahlblu

magic jack works in egypt and it is 20 usd a year... I like it but you cant get it sent to you at thismoment am fighting the government to get one to my husband... but you can get it if someone brings it or you bring it in your bag. it is 40 to start 20 usd a year afterward just use your family address to register it and bam your dont fone number, caller id, vm everthing for 20usd a year


----------

